# Mutant size Java Fern



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of 1 of my Java Ferns which is abnormally big. Resembles the size of a large sword plant.

The other pic are some of my other Java Ferns so you can see what normal looks like.

Low light, although it is next to a window. yeast/sugar co2. Flourish Potassium (very little)
I have not been in the plant game too long, about a year, but this Java Fern is ridiculious. Just thought I would post it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

that looks about right.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Any chance you'd part with a part of it?  I just got a java fern so it's tiny.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really like java ferns....they look like a cross between a crypt and a sword...i have seen them as much as 18" tall and very full like a really nice sword plant...swords are a bit more trouble than javas..but they can get a bit out of control..i used to have one that i had to plant in an upright 55 gallon plastic drum...and it still stuck out of the top a bit....over 100 babies growing on runners...i would cut them off and plant them until they were about 12" tall and then sold them...
nice job growing the javas out josh....you are on the right track for sure...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

And the pearling is amazing. Looks like you got just the right mix of nutrients light and co2


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys......
Zebradanio - I'm sorry, but it's my centerpiece to my tank, can't part with it. Have you tried looking online for a bigger Java Fern? They r out there.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mystery snail said:


> Thanks guys......
> Zebradanio - I'm sorry, but it's my centerpiece to my tank, can't part with it. Have you tried looking online for a bigger Java Fern? They r out there.


I have and I think I might buy one.


----------

